# :: Back Once Again Ladies ::



## prsfynestmami (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry for being a butthead and not posting... I've been busy trying to become a licensed insurance adjustor in a couple of states.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Gotta make that money, right?
Anyway, as always... don't be shy - tell me what you think!!! 





Eyes - Coco Beach pigment, Vanilla e/s, blacktrack & Mystery 
Face - Studio Fix Fluid & concealer NW20, invisible set powder, Nars Laguna bronzer
Lips - Awaken l/s with clear lipglass, now THAT'S old school!
Brows - Mystery with a 266

And holy sh*t is my face asymmetrical or what?
Next...




Face - same except Benefit Dallas and pink opal
Eyes - Embark, a little more coco beach, Lavender sky, Lovely Lilly, Pink Opal, Spunsilver glitter liner, Goldrift glitter, Teddy eye kohl
Lips - a little florabundi l/s and petal pusher lustreglass

Next...








Face - Same except Nars Laguna and Cute with Iridescent loose powder
Eyes - Parrot, Plumage, Sugarwhite, spring up, overgrown, spunsilver with gold garnish on top
Brows - mystery
Lips - Awaken and flowerosophy lustreglass


----------



## MacLover (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow!  You are beautiful!  I love all of them, but my favorite is the last one.  I absolutely love your earrings!  Where did you find them?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Wow!  You are beautiful!  I love all of them, but my favorite is the last one.  I absolutely love your earrings!  Where did you find them?_

 
Thanks!  I got the earrings from Charlotte Russe... not bad for $6


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Apr 1, 2006)

Gorgeous!  As always


----------



## candy (Apr 1, 2006)

OMG..thats sooo perfect..


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Another bunch of flawless looks from you. Gorgeous.


----------



## misskris (Apr 1, 2006)

They are all awesome but I love the second one


----------



## MacLover (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Thanks!  I got the earrings from Charlotte Russe... not bad for $6_

 
Thanks!  I thought they looked like earrings from Charlotte Russe.  I love shopping there.  I have been looking for a pair of earrings like the pair you have on in the last pic.  I like that they have green in them.  I have this outfit I want to wear, these would go perfect with them.  Last night I found the perfect shoes to go with the outfit from Target.


----------



## XoXo (Apr 1, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## star1692 (Apr 1, 2006)

Stunningly beautiful girl!  Wow I love seeing you post cause you always have soo much talent in you work girl!  I am still envious of your eyebrows....There freaking perfect and look gorgous on you!  The one with the coco beach pigment is my fav of these, but you know there all amazing.


----------



## bambieyez06 (Apr 1, 2006)

O0o0ohhh I have coco beach.. and now I know how I'm going to wear it!

You look greatttt!! I love the first one... but all of them are awesome!

You have inspired me!!....


----------



## user3 (Apr 1, 2006)

Too hot for words!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 1, 2006)

Your talent is amazing. Love the middle one especially. you rock girlie!


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 1, 2006)

You look awesome! and so talented! and also beautiful!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 1, 2006)

The 2nd one if my favorite!  So pretty on your skin color!


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2006)

I like all of them!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 1, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 1, 2006)

They're all so gorgeous I can't even pick a favourite! You have amazing skin too, and I love the bit of glitter on the inner bit of your eye, such a pretty touch =D


----------



## alurabella (Apr 1, 2006)

those are all wonderful!!! that first one though... it compliments your skin tone SO well!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 1, 2006)

Beautiful! I love all of them!


----------



## JEMisMyName (Apr 1, 2006)

gorgeous!

I'm in the process of becoming an adjuster too. luckily I only have to take the test for one state, and the rest is just given to me. good luck!


----------



## User34 (Apr 1, 2006)

very nice! My fav. is the second =)


----------



## Jude (Apr 1, 2006)

Always gorgeous mamita!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 1, 2006)

Love the last look.


----------



## KJam (Apr 1, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 1, 2006)

Both are beautiful and your blending is flawless.


----------



## simar (Apr 1, 2006)

absolutely amazing!


----------



## devin (Apr 2, 2006)

your fotd's are da bomb!!! so pretty i love them all!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JEMisMyName* 
_gorgeous!

I'm in the process of becoming an adjuster too. luckily I only have to take the test for one state, and the rest is just given to me. good luck!_

 
Thank you!! I passed my South Carolina exam, which I am so happy about.  Insurance is tough! SO so many laws and terminology to become familiar with.


----------



## x music is love (Apr 3, 2006)

i love them all !


----------



## snickrs (Apr 4, 2006)

i love em all..i love ur eyebrows too


----------



## mariposaboriqua (Apr 4, 2006)

u r soo pretty! ur makeup looks great in all the looks.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Apr 4, 2006)

They're all gorgeous and I love your eyeshadow in the first pic!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Girl You Are Always So Fly! Your Make~up Is Banging!!!!!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm freakin IN LOVE with your eyebrows!!!


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 4, 2006)

I love them all, but the first one is my favorite!


----------



## stockham (Apr 4, 2006)

i love the first one, why does coco pigment never look like that on me!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow! your so pretty and everything looks awesome!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow! I'm just now discovering your FOTDs and they're awesome. Your face is flawless


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 26, 2006)

everything is gorgeous! your skin is beautiful too.


----------



## mellz (Nov 26, 2006)

Just gorgeous...glad you're back


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 26, 2006)

your eyebrows are perfection


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 26, 2006)

You are so gorgeous! I love the middle one!!


----------



## Saints (Nov 26, 2006)

Amazing! You have some mad skills


----------



## ms_douchebag (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm currently drooling over your eyebrows. They are fabulous!!!!!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 26, 2006)

I´m mad of the second FOTD but all of them are marvellous!


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 26, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 26, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## circe221 (Nov 26, 2006)

Totally gorgeous!!!! PLEASE tell me those are fake lashes!!! Otherwise, your lashes are absolutely INSANE!!!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 26, 2006)

beautiful,I love them all


----------



## delovely (Nov 27, 2006)

I love them allll but the 2nd one is my fave! you look beautiful!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 27, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 27, 2006)

wow gorgeous ! 
i love the first look !


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 27, 2006)

gorgeous! im so envious of your skin
what mascara do u use


----------



## katisha (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Esp. the second one.


----------



## Risser (Nov 27, 2006)

SO PRETTY! Love both looks on you.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 27, 2006)

Your skin is flawless!
Beautiful.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooo I love the first one! It's gorgeous, and those colors look really good on you. 

I wish I had Parrot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 And Coco Beach, for that matter!!!

Good luck with your job


----------



## courtneycakes (Nov 27, 2006)

cute!
the 2nd is my favorite.
i actually said wow out loud lol


----------



## LolaStarz (Nov 27, 2006)

Ooooooh! FANTASTICAL! They all look great, but I love the lips in the first and the eyes in the last.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 27, 2006)

everything looks good on you!!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 27, 2006)

sooooooooooooo amazing!!!!!!!!!!I love them all!!!and the earring is so pretty!I would like to find one   lol


----------



## Larkin (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovely, your eyebrows are perfect.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ooooh me likie!!!!


----------



## muffin (Nov 27, 2006)

I love love love the last one!! You're unbelievably talented, I love all of your colour combos.


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 28, 2006)

wow, you look great 
Your FOTD's are always perfect 
Please do a tutorial of the last picture
Simply stunning


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 28, 2006)

Always stunning! Glad you're back.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 6, 2008)

I love all your looks!! The ES combos are awesome!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow- i love them all!


----------

